

Paying Down Technical Debt - rstoll13
http://devops.com/features/paying-technical-debt/

======
timrosenblatt
Nice!

BTW: I am the author of an upcoming book on technical debt. I am looking to
include case studies on technical debt in the book, and am looking for
situations where there technical debt had an impact of at least $1 million
(either gain or loss).

I'm a regular member of the HN community, so this isn't blind spam. I would
like to request that if anyone has a story like this, that you reach out to me
-- tim @ my-HN-username.com . I'm happy to have a totally off-the-record
discussion if that works for you.

Thanks!

